# Australian ambulances



## Mex EMT-I (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi.

I am doing a little research on ambulance interior configuration and one that really makes me wonder is the one that i have seen in the australian TV show "Recruits" (here is a link to one of the chapters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGNiiXZUbaU) 

¿Does anyone knows what is the company name that makes the sydney ambulances.

I think the mercedes is a very good vehicle and i will love to hear from an australian paramedic about how they organice their medical supplies in that interior configuration.

Thanks.


----------



## medicsb (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.mader.com.au/ - appears to build ambulances for Victoria (Melbourne)
http://www.ettvehicles.com/byrongrp.html - appears to build ambuances for New South Wales (Sydney)


----------



## Mex EMT-I (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks. I will check them out


----------



## sid8 (May 9, 2013)

These are great services...thanks for sharing.


----------

